# Orient - Sun & Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview



## sgtiger

*Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*

This arrived today just for fun. I have to say, Orient is stepping up it's game, even with a nice presentation box compared to some other Orient offerings.

Pro's: Embossed dial with a lot of depth. Just enough color on the dial to make it fun without being over the top. Folding leather strap clasp. "In-house" automatic. See through-caseback. Great price.

Con's: This is a 24 hour timer - not a moonphase. It also doesn't hand wind or hack. It's much thicker than pictures would lead to believe. The strap is a bit long (I don't like a visible tail/end when looking the watch - I have a 7.25" wrist).

It's not exactly a dress watch, especially due to it's thickness. Pictures you see around are deceptive, because they are from the top down. The depth in the date cut-out is serious stuff. I would pass on this if you were looking for a piece that is a comfortable wear with a suit. On the other hand, with some cuffs rolled up, it looks very handsome, IMO. A good mix of dress-casual.

On to the pictures!


----------



## AutomaticWatch

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*

A small note: whether or not the watch comes with a more luxurious box is entirely up to the dealer. Orient Japan doesn't supply a special box with this particular watch. Only with limited editions, M-Force/300m models and Orient Stars the watch is supposed to come with a matching box.


----------



## jupiter6

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*

That's a nice watch - I have always admired the Orient Sun and Moons.


----------



## cabfrank

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*

It is an absolutely beautiful watch. I normally don't like day/night indicators, as opposed to true moonphase, but to me, it sure does work on this watch.


----------



## Bosman

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*

Beautiful watch!!! Why can't Orient just stop!! lol I was all good with my divers, but now I recently picked up a Defender and find myself oggling Bambino's, Symphony's and now may as well add this to the list! lol


----------



## cabfrank

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*

Horrible, isn't it? Same for me. It used to be just Mako and Ray, now, all these beautiful dress styles too... Ugh.


Bosman said:


> Beautiful watch!!! Why can't Orient just stop!! lol I was all good with my divers, but now I recently picked up a Defender and find myself oggling Bambino's, Symphony's and now may as well add this to the list! lol


----------



## ibbz

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*



sgtiger said:


> This arrived today just for fun. I have to say, Orient is stepping up it's game, even with a nice presentation box compared to some other Orient offerings.
> 
> Pro's: Embossed dial with a lot of depth. Just enough color on the dial to make it fun without being over the top. Folding leather strap clasp. "In-house" automatic. See through-caseback. Great price.
> 
> Con's: This is a 24 hour timer - not a moonphase. It also doesn't hand wind or hack. It's much thicker than pictures would lead to believe. The strap is a bit long (I don't like a visible tail/end when looking the watch - I have a 7.25" wrist).
> 
> It's not exactly a dress watch, especially due to it's thickness. Pictures you see around are deceptive, because they are from the top down. The depth in the date cut-out is serious stuff. I would pass on this if you were looking for a piece that is a comfortable wear with a suit. On the other hand, with some cuffs rolled up, it looks very handsome, IMO. A good mix of dress-casual.
> 
> On to the pictures!


beautiful watch. Reminds me in certain aspects of a Longines .
its dressy but not typical dress watch as you said. Love the design and the presence. Nice straps too - which ones re they?
a shame there's no hack and hand wind as I really am not keen on shake and wind as it feels short changed and something I expect from a more budget auto- that's prob my only criticism. 
Of course it'd be superb if Orient had a true moon phase but I'd expect a five fold increase or more in price.


----------



## SimCat

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*

Mine will arrive Monday! Black dial though. Can't wait I've had this on the radar for a while! Couldn't pass up the 50% off!! Also,I'd like to second the idea of Orient putting out a true moonphase!!


----------



## sticky

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*

Good to know I'm not alone in my desire for Orient dress watches and I'm not the only person with a touch of Bambinoitis.


----------



## jaiwanjin

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*

I've been keeping an eye on this watch as it's a little more bold than some of their other offerings. I just saw online that it's 42.5mm though? I have pretty small wrists and 40mm or so is about the max of what I can wear typically. Is this watch pretty big?


----------



## reggie747

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*

Wow ! It sure does look huge on you !
What size wrist are you ?


----------



## sgtiger

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*



reggie747 said:


> Wow ! It sure does look huge on you !
> What size wrist are you ?


7.25


----------



## modestwatch

Does it have any lume??


----------



## wobtda

I personally don't think it has any lume. 

This new Orient moon and sun will be my 2015 target  Could anyone please kindly tell me its accuracy? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Fand

Speaking of Sun & Moon's: What "age/version" model is the FET0T001W0 FET0T001W ET0T001W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA / FET0T001W0? Is it this years model or previous versions and if so,which "version/age" is it? I'm really tempted to buy the Rose gold/white dial with roman numerals but they seem to be out of stock everywhere! And if by some magic a retailer has it in stock it's usually around 400-500 dollars for it when taxes/customs fees are paid (I live in the EU)! Will they even be re-stocked, feels like I've been lurking around for ages for one but they never seem to re-stock them!


----------



## AntFarm

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*

Beautiful watch... I really dig the sun and moon. I need to pick one up. Enjoy It!!


----------



## 0d1n

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*



jaiwanjin said:


> I've been keeping an eye on this watch as it's a little more bold than some of their other offerings. I just saw online that it's 42.5mm though? I have pretty small wrists and 40mm or so is about the max of what I can wear typically. Is this watch pretty big?


It is fairly large...like the OP said. Especially the thickness is a "surprise". Certainly agree it's not really a dress watch. It is not going to just "seamlessly get under your shirt" if you wear my kind of shirts and suits .
However, I have a 17 cm wrist (6.7-ish inch), and I have two of them...the rose gold cream dial version and the normal steel with the blue-ish dial version.
Love them, and they ARE a great "dress/casual" combination. They work with many outfits from jeans and pullover to something significantly more elegant. Like I said...not a suit watch though...


----------



## 0d1n

Fand said:


> Speaking of Sun & Moon's: What "age/version" model is the FET0T001W0? Is it this years model or previous versions and if so,which "version/age" is it? I'm really tempted to buy the Rose gold/white dial with roman numerals but they seem to be out of stock everywhere! And if by some magic a retailer has it in stock it's usually around 400-500 dollars for it when taxes/customs fees are paid (I live in the EU)! Will they even be re-stocked, feels like I've been lurking around for ages for one but they never seem to re-stock them!


That version is available at the retailer called "Serious Watches". They are in the EU so you should not have to pay additional taxes.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Here's the anniversary edition in gold. Don't know if its 2015 or 2014 though.


----------



## Kaizer Espada

0d1n said:


> It is fairly large...like the OP said. Especially the thickness is a "surprise". Certainly agree it's not really a dress watch. It is not going to just "seamlessly get under your shirt" if you wear my kind of shirts and suits .
> However, I have a 17 cm wrist (6.7-ish inch), and I have two of them...the rose gold cream dial version and the normal steel with the blue-ish dial version.
> Love them, and they ARE a great "dress/casual" combination. They work with many outfits from jeans and pullover to something significantly more elegant. Like I said...not a suit watch though...


I agree, it does sit pretty high on the wrist (which in turn gives it a bit more presence). It doesn't naturally "slide" underneath the shirt cuff compared to, say, the Bambino. Here's how they look like side-by-side:

















None of this bothered me though, I'm actually enjoying this piece quite a lot. Very classy. And indeed it goes well with casual attire as mentioned by 0d1n. Anyway, more photos:


----------



## cabfrank

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*

It would suit me just fine.


----------



## 0d1n

That grey dial Bambino is gorgeous...
Was looking for something a bit smaller as a dress watch though...si I got a "OrientStar Elegant Classic" 
This one ...


----------



## bobbubka84

*Re: Orient - Sun &amp; Moon (2015 Edition) - Quick Preview*

I'm really intrigued by the Orient brand and am itching to try something. This would have been a real contender at 40mm, looks like I'll start with a Bambino. 
Yours is a nice watch, enjoy it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer Espada

0d1n said:


> That grey dial Bambino is gorgeous...
> Was looking for something a bit smaller as a dress watch though...si I got a "OrientStar Elegant Classic"
> This one ...
> View attachment 6548890


Wow Orient is on a roll lately&#8230; So classy!


----------

